# What kind of animal droppings are these?



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Can you give us another photo with something in the picture to give scale to the object so that we can judge it's length and diameter, please. A penny, for example.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rat and mouse droppings are similar except in size. Quarter inch long or less and I'd say mouse. longer and possibly rat.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Black would indicate digested blood, either what they ate ( most likely) or they are ill. Maybe a carnivore? Or omnivore?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

That’s just regular, common grass clippings.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think there are some seeds in there. Maybe Possum? It's hard to tell the size by the grass.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Dinosaur turd


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a lot of frogs (not toads) in my area. they congregate on my front porch around the light at night and eat thousands of bugs. once a week, I have to wash off the window sill of frog turds. those little things that look like grass clippings (in the poo) could actually be wings from flying insects. there is no threat to man or beast of anything dangerous lurking in the night. (google it: "what does frog poop look like). different size frogs will produce different size droppings.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@anonymous333 WELCOME!

Those could be mouse droppings. Usually, mice poop all around stuff they're eating, so, if there's evidence of nibbling, you may have mice or rats.

If so, not the end of the world, we can help.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

IF you find they may be small mouse, mice or rat droppings,
you can put a small "snap-trap" out at night to catch the critters.
I have had really good success with the TomCat trap. quick and humane.
one night I actually caught 3 at one time. one was not heavy enough to trip the trigger.
two was also not enough - when the third one showed up - BAM - all three at one time.
and I've often caught two at a time. and no, I do not relocate RATS !!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Mice make great kitty poop.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It is a smart pill. Take it and let me know if you get smarter.


----------

